# What can you do with a sort code account number?



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wondering , as I got my online bank account back and the people who robbed my money have left the details of the account they put all my money in.

Do you reckon its already a closed account, or is there a way of gaining more information from just the sort code and account number?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

A sort code is unique and corresponds to a specific branch so at the very least you should be able to find out where it was opened.

The Account number should give you the persons, possibly fake, details.

Well not you specifically, but the police or banks should be able to dig it up the persons details. Google the sort code and it will most likely give you the branch


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks mate, got this so far 

BARCLAYS BANK PLC 204451

Equivalent Codes:
20-44-51
20 44 51 IPSWICH
LEICESTERSHIRE, LE87 2BB, Phone: (845) 7555555,
LEICESTER
England


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It's most likely a fraudulent opened bank account to get the funds in and then more then likely withdrawn from that account. Someone been doing transfers from your account? You'll easily get the money back from your bank.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Speak to your bank and let them refund you. Let them pursue the offender...they wont get anywhere though as the bank will have been opened with false details.......or being operated by a semi innocent party - have you seen the 'make £500 a week from home' adverts? Well this is teh type of things you could be doing, receive money into your bank account and transfer it (minus your cut) via western union.


----------

